# rolled fender look



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

ok my buddy wants to know if there is any place that sells bolt on/ screw on rolled fender kits he does not want to get the actul thing done for what ever reason. so i figure that i will ask the all powerful nissan 240/silvia ppl. he has the s13 wit silvia front to it... also the lights for the silvia front that has the yellow fog in it is the bulbs H3c or H4


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you can't buy rolled fenders, especially for the quarter panels. he needs to man up and get them rolled or just buy some wide body fenders.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> you can't buy rolled fenders, especially for the quarter panels. he needs to man up and get them rolled or just buy some wide body fenders.



thats what i told him but he is sticking wit there like molding that makes it look like there rolled.. u know what i mean


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

oh, so something like fender flares? pretty gay if you ask me, but it's not my car. if he wants to do it, let him.


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

yea no shit but he's columbian


----------



## nitr0us (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah fender flares on s13 is gay. On a hachi not so much.

just roll them.


----------

